# Custom Rims!!! and Stance



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well after a 4hr phone call with FilthyRedneck last night (talking about ALL THINGS BRUTE LOL) I decided to simply flip my IRS Itp delta rims to widen the stance of my bike.. What should've been a simple un-bolt, flip, re-bolt job has now turned into THIS.... 










Then this....









Then this... 


















Final product... 









Now as for the STANCE.... here's a few before and after pics... She's quite a bit wider now... 









After









Take notice to the difference in spacing from A-arm guards to the tires..









Lol I'm gonna get dirty!!!! 

If you are thinking of doing this to your quad be sure that you check your clearance on EVERYTHING!!!! Brake caliper, flushness of hub, etc.. These rims clear BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOUR'S WILL. please be safe and get dirty!!! 

P/s the color is Bronze Metallic. Dupli Color Wheel paint from o'rielly's 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396828,-94.168253
"Feeding the addiction"using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok finished... I edited the original post with all the pics... 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396679,-94.167788
"Feeding the addiction"using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good bud

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the wide stance looks good


----------

